# Pics of spiders please...contemplating getting one.



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,
right im petrified of spiders, i know not a good start lol
BUT i love the look of them! 
i know many people dont handle theirs, which is why i dont have a problem with having one.
i love the look of cobolt blues, white knees and white striped bird eater.
i like the big fluffy legs and not the skinny ones lol.

i wouldnt be getting one for ages as i havnt done my research plus i need to make sure im confident enough for one.

so id like to see pics of your pretty ones so i can see which i would get.

also any info would be cool.
x


----------



## waynenoonan1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

i never handle any of mine spiders


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Personally as many on here will agree stay away from A cobalt blue for a first T. theyre know more for their attitude then their colour. I would say a good T to go for would be a chillie rose (Grammastola rosea) or something like a mexican red knee (Brachypelma smithi) or red leg (Brachypelma emilia)

Sadly havent got any personal pics of these but heres some you could look to get in the future....


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

wow the orange one is amazing!

yep heard about the cobolt blue lol....just think they r gorgeous!

not too keen on the chile rose.
i would only get a T if something truly stood out to me.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I never handle any of mine either, i keep them as an interest and for show


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

This usually get the abuse rolling in :lol2: but this is a pic of one of my cobalts










they are amazing but as you said you know the rep that comes with them. Personally i believe that T's are a kinda display purposes only, so with that in mind you could possible go for something like this........








Poecilotheria regalis (Indian Ornamental)


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

this is JUST out of interest lol (btw ur cobolt blue is STUNNING) but if i was to never handle a cobolt blue then what is the prob with its attitude?

dont flame me, its just a Q


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

ChloEllie said:


> this is JUST out of interest lol (btw ur cobolt blue is STUNNING) but if i was to never handle a cobolt blue then what is the prob with its attitude?
> 
> dont flame me, its just a Q


Its a fair point hun but i think its just down to experience. Even if you weren't to handle them there are still occasions when you will need to go into its enclosure eg. top up water, remove dead food etc. And as they are pretty defensive/agressive not the best thing to help you personally start in the hobby.


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

invertasnakes said:


> Its a fair point hun but i think its just down to experience. Even if you weren't to handle them there are still occasions when you will need to go into its enclosure eg. top up water, remove dead food etc. And as they are pretty defensive/agressive not the best thing to help you personally start in the hobby.


yes i could imagine a pretty spid being thrown at the wall wouldnt b a good start.
i did wonder how u clean them out etc....i know that was a fairly stupid thing to say lol but u never know. if i could get one that could just clean allits crap up and pop in a bag and leave it by the opening, that would be good.
we could co-operate lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

ChloEllie said:


> yes i could imagine a pretty spid being thrown at the wall wouldnt b a good start.
> i did wonder how u clean them out etc....i know that was a fairly stupid thing to say lol but u never know. if i could get one that could just clean allits crap up and pop in a bag and leave it by the opening, that would be good.
> we could co-operate lol


actually, they do tend to put their leftovers in one place :lol2:


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

ChloEllie said:


> yes i could imagine a pretty spid being thrown at the wall wouldnt b a good start.
> i did wonder how u clean them out etc....i know that was a fairly stupid thing to say lol but u never know. if i could get one that could just clean allits crap up and pop in a bag and leave it by the opening, that would be good.
> we could co-operate lol


when it comes to cleaning out T's its a rarely done thing. If your T is comfortable and settled in it would usually web up it hide/home and make it their own and if you were to go in and "clean it out" it wouldn't like it much. You can put insects such as tropical woodlice and spring tails in their enclosure, which clean it of certain things (someone else would be able to tell you what they clean up as i don't know :blush and they can help out with the husbandry of the tank.


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> actually, they do tend to put their leftovers in one place :lol2:


woop for the gay spiders!
i used to hve a fish that would always rearrange his tank once id cleaned it out and get all huffy with me for a few days after. he also used to leave his rubbish in one corner.
we thought he was gay coz so tidy and neat lol (nothing against gays)


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> actually, they do tend to put their leftovers in one place :lol2:


And yes they do kinda tidy up after themselves : victory:


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

whats the average lifespan? does it depend on different Ts?


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Mainly the sex determines lifespan, Males are usually between 5-7 years and females can go for a long as 20 years.


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

invertasnakes said:


> Mainly the sex determines lifespan, Males are usually between 5-7 years and females can go for a long as 20 years.


male it is then...right glad we got that sorted lol


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

invertasnakes said:


> Mainly the sex determines lifespan, Males are usually between 5-7 years and females can go for a long as 20 years.


I believe i would 100% be right in saying majority females are much much much bigger than males too. :gasp:


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

You do know though that once you've got one it won't stop at that :lol2: Keeping T's is an illness and there is no cure :lol2:


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Reptilover said:


> I believe i would 100% be right in saying majority females are much much much bigger than males too. :gasp:


And sometimes prettier :2thumb:


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

lol well iv already got the snake addiction.
id only get moe to build my way up to cobolt blue lol.
its strange because i scream and run from house spiders yet tarantulas i can cope with.


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

You hear that all the time hun. people being afraid of house and garden spiders but not tarantulas. Think its got something to do with the size :hmm:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

I was terrified of house spiders and i decided to just bite the bullet and get a tarantula.
I now have 1 adult female, 1 sub adult, 2 juvie's and 17 slings with 2 more coming Tuesday!!!

Here is my favorite one of all,
my avic versi juvie (martinique pinktoe)


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Right here we go 
Curly Hair









Green Bottle Blue










OBT










Golden Knee










Red Knee










Pinktoe










Goliath Spiderling


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

Once again that pokie above is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!

Get a T - I was afraid of spiders too but Ts are different! Here is little Boris: 









And yes that is the tip of my thumb you can see so he is quite small, but slow and colourful!


----------



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

I wouldn't start off with any of the Poecilotheria or Psalmopoeus (Arboreal) as they are suuuuper fast, 

*Some good beginner T's:*

Brachypelma smithi ''Mexican redknee'' ] 

Brachypelma albopilosum ''curly hair''  ]
----Good eaters
Brachypelma emilia ''Mexican fire leg''  ] 

Brachypelma vegans ''Mexican red rump''  ]

Acanthoscurria geniculata ''Giant white knee''

Grammostola rosea ''Chilean Rose'' as u said u are not keen on these, they are easy to keep downside is they tend go on fasts that last years

Aphonopelma seemani ''Costa rican zebra''

Aphonopelma chalcodes ''Desert blonde''

Lasiodoria parahybana ''Salmon pink bird eater'' ---- good eater

Good luck :2thumb:


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

god that orange one and the blue one is amazing. 

what is the blue one called


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

All mine are slings so pretty much all look the same (just slightly different colours) apart from my G. pulchra & my A. purpurea so heres a pic of them...

G. pulchra...








A. purpurea...









I was scared of house spiders too but since I have had these slings, house spiders dont bother me anymore.
Im still a T newbie, I got my first few slings 4 months ago. I now have 10 and one hopefully arriving next week (OBT). I went down the sling route so I can get to grips with them as they grow rather than have the so called 'beginner' T's then move onto others. Theres a higher chance that slings will die though when compared to juvies and adults, Ive lost a G. rosea and an A. aurantiaca 

But I do love my G. pulchra & my P. chordatus :2thumb:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Kyle T's said:


> I wouldn't start off with any of the Poecilotheria or Psalmopoeus (Arboreal) as they are suuuuper fast,
> 
> *Some good beginner T's:*
> 
> ...


Great list, but I ain't sure about the white knee though my juvie is just under 3 ins and he is a psychopath!! As soon as i open the tub he is in threat pose and he would bite me if he could catch me. Most don't run from anything either they stand and fight.
Also where are the avic's???:lol2:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

ginna said:


> god that orange one and the blue one is amazing.
> 
> what is the blue one called


If you're talking about my picture, she's a Poecilotheria metallica, and her name is Carwash  I'm hoping to have some blue babies in a few months.


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

spicewwfc said:


> Great list, but I ain't sure about the white knee though my juvie is just under 3 ins and he is a psychopath!! As soon as i open the tub he is in threat pose and he would bite me if he could catch me. Most don't run from anything either they stand and fight.
> Also where are the avic's???:lol2:


that didnt help my cause lol


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

invertasnakes said:


> You do know though that once you've got one it won't stop at that :lol2: Keeping T's is an illness and there is no cure :lol2:


Really? :whistling2: :blush:




Danhalen said:


> If you're talking about my picture, she's a Poecilotheria metallica, and her name is Carwash  I'm hoping to have some blue babies in a few months.


:mf_dribble: *starts saving*


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

ChloEllie said:


> that didnt help my cause lol


:lol2: 
He might just be a nutter. They are a lot like people in their personalities, some lazy, some shy, some outgoing and some completely off their rocker.
But he is seriously worse than my irminia, ornata and even my cobalt blue:devil:
What type of T are you thinking of getting?


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Ello Hun 

Sooo you want a Tarantula then :2thumb:

Nothing wrong with getting a Cobalt Blue as your first T, aslong as you understand that they are quick and aggressive, and respect it.

Never really liked them myself to be honest. Here are a few pics of my clan

H.Mac










P.Subfusca










G.Pulchripes










Florence my P.Fasciata - trying to scare me off



















P.Regalis










One of my 3 P.Ornata's










Aphonopelma sp "New River"










Im sure I have more somewhere lol


----------



## STOpossum (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not at all fussed by house spiders either. I don't mind if they hang around in a web and stay put but when they charge across the floor I have been known to scream and RRUUUUNNNNN!

My 1st T 4-5 months ago was 
Boris








He was very quickly followed by...
Tequila








Lil Blue








Oucho








Fuzzy Butt








Peru









and 7 itty bitty lil ones too :2thumb:


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

I see you keep mentioning the Cobalt blue, but i personally wouldnt advise as a first T, 

Mine is beautiful to look at, but thats a rarity as it hardly ever comes out!
Aren't they known in the hobby as "pet holes" 

Mine certaintly is!


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

toro9186 said:


> I see you keep mentioning the Cobalt blue, but i personally wouldnt advise as a first T,
> 
> Mine is beautiful to look at, but thats a rarity as it hardly ever comes out!
> Aren't they known in the hobby as "pet holes"
> ...


Why not? She aint gonna get experience with a fast and aggressive T by getting a Chilean Rose now is she?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

My cobalt is out a lot. 

But I'm not sure I'd recommend somebody who's never owned a T before and who is scared of spiders anyway to get one as their first spider.

Admittedly there are worse. But they are very highly strung, and if the OP gets nervous when unpacking it and it does a runner, she may well be too scared to go after it.

(I do live fairly close so could go rescue her if necessary lol)


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

If you want experience of a fast spider try a Cambridgei. They are fast but not really bitey unless annoyed. They would rather run and hide.


----------



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

spicewwfc said:


> Also where are the avic's???:lol2:


Mmm im not sure avics are good for a first T maybe 2-3rd or even 4th just to get the hang of the basics, maintaining humidity, ventilation and temp etc.


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

Tamz said:


> Why not? She aint gonna get experience with a fast and aggressive T by getting a Chilean Rose now is she?


I didnt say get a chilean rose?

Just stating that if she gets a Cobalt, she may not see it much!


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Kyle T's said:


> Mmm im not sure avics are good for a first T maybe 2-3rd or even 4th just to get the hang of the basics, maintaining humidity, ventilation and temp etc.


I agree the humidity/ventilation is a bit tricky but i presume most people on a reptile forum would have experience in keeping animals that rquire both.
I know they can be a bit fast when they want to be too, but all arboreals are, and if an arboreal is what you want in my opinion an avic is the place to start.


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

aww tamz ur p.regalis and h. mac are beautiful!

the cobalt blue is a stunner, but i dont think il go that way. just in case lol

maybe the one with the striped orange legs is a winner, lol sorry had a drink and cant remember the name...can hardly remember my name by this point lol


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> My cobalt is out a lot.
> 
> But I'm not sure I'd recommend somebody who's never owned a T before and who is scared of spiders anyway to get one as their first spider.
> 
> ...


i might just 'lose' it so u can! :whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

ChloEllie said:


> i might just 'lose' it so u can! :whistling2:


sneaky! :gasp:


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> sneaky! :gasp:


u walked in to that one lol


----------



## squaddie (Aug 3, 2008)

Click for bigger:

Lasiodora parahybana: Very big and bulky species, can be a bit naughty.



Brachypelma auratum: Nice average sized T, can be persistent hair flickers.



Grammostola rosea: Notoriously very docile and dont kick hairs often. Can be fussy eaters, and can be quite defensive (mine is). But are very forgiving.

[URL=http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i143/XiahouPing/Ts/?action=view&current=DSC01276.jpg][/URL]

Citharischius crawshayi: Pretty big but also very defensive. Spends most of life underground.



Brachypelma smithi: Same as B.auratum



This is just a handful, only pics I currently have uploaded. If you want to see some of my other Ts, just gimme a shout.


----------



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

spicewwfc said:


> I agree the humidity/ventilation is a bit tricky but i presume most people on a reptile forum would have experience in keeping animals that rquire both.
> I know they can be a bit fast when they want to be too, but all arboreals are, and if an arboreal is what you want in my opinion an avic is the place to start.


valid point, i skipped avic's cause 2 out of 5 of my m8's died so i didnt wana b heart broken :blush: i jumped straight to P. cambridgei then P. formosa.


----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

Anyone contemplating a cobalt should get on youtube and watch them strike - it's put me off owning one for a GOOD while!!


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

desert blonde


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> My cobalt is out a lot.
> 
> But I'm not sure I'd recommend somebody who's never owned a T before and who is scared of spiders anyway to get one as their first spider.
> 
> ...


I totally agree, I was just trying to get a point across. You and I both know the only way to get experienced with an aggressive spid that is quick, is to get one. Yes there are other spids to try before getting the Lividum, but all I am saying is she will not get this experience from something docile 

I took the plunge with my pokies, after only ever having and Avic and a few Grammies


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

i got my haplopelmas ,not all of them are crazy ,my cobalt blue used to just run away ,this week i got a adult female haplopelma minax ,i think for anybody to have got this out of tub and in to her tank for first spider ,would have had a heart attack ,grabbed on to the stick ,jumped at my face ,hanging of the lid upside down bitting so much ,so there ,that is haplopelmas for you ,go get one and enjoy,may


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

Heres my lot...

Firstly P.Ornata

























Secondly B.Smithi

























G.Rosea (with 7 legs!)

















P.Camb (I daren't get any closer, they can teleport you know!)









G.Pulchra









B.Emila


----------



## Doomgerbs (Jul 29, 2008)

Another reason cobalts are poor first T's is you just don't see them. They are fossorial, that is they live underground and are also nocturnal, so when they do come out it's usually too dark to see them!! They also require high humidity and heat.
So for reasons of aggression, nervousness and habit totally unsuitable.
BUT if you want a bright, handsome, showy spider that's easy to take care of how about one of these:










Green bottle blue tarantula, lovely spiders, active, build loads of web and good appetites. Adults tend to be out all the time (although the webbing may obscure your view at times).

Apart from these I would recommend the terrestrial Brachypelmas such as B emilia, B smithi and B vagans (but not all Brachys are suitable).

Smithi









emilia









vagans


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

riiiiggghhht, heres whats happening lol after talks with squddie, iv decided to attempt to get a sub adult b. smithi , then white striped birdeater (sorry i will need to research on that to find latin names etc) THEN cobolt blue.

that 3 lol but thats where it will stop....honest :whistling2:

just popping up to my rep shop now, to have a look (not look to buy lol but kinda see how close i can get to it before passing out) maybe hold....get some general advice etc. hopefully fernandez will be there, ho doesnt actually work there but hes a mate and the spider man lol....so im sure hel chuck me in the deep end!

thanks everyone for ur help, uv been great and i didnt get flamed once lol


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

If you can, try buy the spiders from people on here or on Arachnophiles etc, as shops tend to be way over priced  x


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

weeeelll i went to the shop annnnd HELD a chile rose!!!!
i did in fact hold it 3 times!!!

sorry but im sooo proud of myself right now its unreal!

the shop have a deal on for spider and set up £70. whatever spider i want can go in there.
although what im going to plan to do is put a deposit down on whatever spider im going to get, and going in and handle a few times a week for a month or so, so i definitley feel confident around it THEN bring it home. i know it sounds stupid but in my eyes it makes me feel like the spider is used to me aswell.

this still wont be till after xmas at least.


----------



## MissyBats (Nov 11, 2009)

well done you! thats amazing! my mum has a hard time looking at mine when she comes round, If I even suggested holding one she´d run screaming lol!
if I got one out she`d freak so bad! that is an amazing feat!
xxx
(excuse the commas my keyboard is set to german for my uni studies)


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

ChloEllie said:


> weeeelll i went to the shop annnnd HELD a chile rose!!!!
> i did in fact hold it 3 times!!!
> 
> sorry but im sooo proud of myself right now its unreal!
> ...


£70 for a Chilean Rose and set up?!!! Total rip off :censor:

What does this set up consist of? I doubt you can put ANY spider in there. Terrestrial, burrowing and arboreal require different set ups


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

I would go for a B.smithi as a frist T , or a grammy or an Aphonopelma ,
Stay Away from old world species for a bit . =]

£70.00 for A G.rosea & a tank Is Outrageus , HAHAHAHAHAHA WooP WooP .


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

ChloEllie said:


> weeeelll i went to the shop annnnd HELD a chile rose!!!!
> i did in fact hold it 3 times!!!
> 
> sorry but im sooo proud of myself right now its unreal!
> ...


Just so you know, handling tarantulas is for the most part quite frowned upon by the majority of the tarantula keeping community, and is severely opposed by the BTS.

I'm not a fan of handling at all, and I very much believe that tarantulas are look but don't touch pets. They gain absolutely nothing from handling, whether it be regular or a one off. They cannot, and will not get "used" to their owners.

They can also be very unpredictable creatures, and the slightest distubance can result in the spider running for it's life, off of your hands, and onto the floor - resulting in a fatality.

In my opinion, it was very irresponsible of the pet shop to let customers handle spiders on the premises.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Adult G.Rosea + medium flat faunarium + heatmat + substrate from TSS = £40

Sorry hun, but they are majorly ripping you off! And I totally agree with Dan on the handling subject


----------



## MissyBats (Nov 11, 2009)

I was just pleased she held it lol!
x


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

well i dont plan on holding it, its just a worse comes to worst situation. no point in me having something that i cant handle. to me that would be irresponsible.

im glad the rep place let me hold it as otherwise i would have a fear forever.
they have done me a huge favour and the man that dealt with me is a specialist in them. he doesnt handle his either.


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

Tamz said:


> Adult G.Rosea + medium flat faunarium + heatmat + substrate from TSS = £40
> 
> Sorry hun, but they are majorly ripping you off! And I totally agree with Dan on the handling subject


i didnt want a faunarium otherwise it would have been cheaper. i wanted the glass tank they had lol
tbh considering the price of the Ts in there the tanks was nothing lol


----------



## paynestaley (May 28, 2009)

I can recommend the White Stripe Birdeater, if you mean N. Chromatus. I have a sling and he is very active, eats loads and is a good display spider. Plus they look gorgeous when fully grown. You can order them here Spiders Green Bottle Blues are excellent display spider also and sooo colourful. I have a cobalt blue but rarely get to see her, she likes to stay in her hole. Red form chilean roses are very pretty and "fluffy"! Red Chile Rose (Grammostola rosea) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates I would start off with a terrestrial species. This is my female B Smithi:


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

yep im def getting a b.smithi...although tempted to go back and reserve that chile rose as she was relaxed.


----------



## matt1969 (May 3, 2009)

Hi Chloe! Its Matt, kerry's other half.
Just letting you know its a slippery slope your getting on, we picked up 2 t's at portsmouth when we saw you last and now we have 7, and 6 scorps, and 1 mantis!!:gasp:
My fav is A.versicolour, ours is groing really quick but should look like this








Check out the sig list!!! LoL:gasp:


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

matt1969 said:


> Hi Chloe! Its Matt, kerry's other half.
> Just letting you know its a slippery slope your getting on, we picked up 2 t's at portsmouth when we saw you last and now we have 7, and 6 scorps, and 1 mantis!!:gasp:
> My fav is A.versicolour, ours is groing really quick but should look like thisimage
> Check out the sig list!!! LoL:gasp:


bloody hell matt lol
that is BEAUTIFUL!!! 
lol il prob just get 4 at the most haha....we shall see...depends on the money situation
x


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

What have they quoted you for exactly? Excluding the spider?

Tamz  xx


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

nothing. just said it as i was walking out lol.
im not buying anytime soon, so not too bothered. i got substrate, faunarium and hides and waterbowls aready so iv got the set up.
but ould orefer glass...just in case lol the slats in the faunarium look huge to someone that doesnt like spiders lol


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

andy i think alot of urs just scared me haha.
all real close ups, i was leaning back in my seat lol


----------



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

ChloEllie said:


> andy i think alot of urs just scared me haha.
> all real close ups, i was leaning back in my seat lol


:lol2: are u sure u r ready for a giant spider ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## lilollou (Aug 22, 2009)

invertasnakes said:


> You do know though that once you've got one it won't stop at that :lol2: Keeping T's is an illness and there is no cure :lol2:


i was only gonna have one or two and i ended up with a signature i can't update as there's "too many characters!" i have at a guess arond 65 T's now,many of them are slings(not including spiderlings we bred this year of course!)there is no cure, you can only stabilise the illness with a steady dose of T's once a month if poss!


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

Kyle T's said:


> :lol2: are u sure u r ready for a giant spider ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


no lol i just need to get used to them and everthing. 
its still not going to be for ages till i get one lol


----------



## squaccy (Nov 18, 2008)

My golden knee- scientific name in my sig coz i'm still trying to learn it


----------



## Natz18 (Oct 3, 2009)

andyh75 said:


> image


How blinking beautiful? 

Name? Species? 

Tell tell tell.


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

Natz18 said:


> How blinking beautiful?
> 
> Name? Species?
> 
> Tell tell tell.


looks like an Selenocosmia Sp.(samarae or more likely _dichromata)_ something you dont put in your collection lightly.


----------



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

andyh75 said:


> image


How sexy!! :lol2:


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

Natz18 said:


> How blinking beautiful?
> 
> Name? Species?
> 
> Tell tell tell.


 adult female selenocosmia dichromata


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

adult female Selenocosmia dichromata


andyh75 said:


> image


----------



## promarc73 (Jul 5, 2009)

my first T was a chile and myself have a phobia but (dont give me grief has ive had a couple do it) i do handle my chile rose he's a diamond he'll crawl around on my hand then crawl on to my lap and stay there for a bit. in fact once he sat there cleaning and with his fangs out doing it i was glad when he finished


----------

